# sqdog for sale



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

I decided to sale my fiest he is well started the only thing that this guy need is more wood time he do fair with other dogs but do better on his own, handle very good trees hard use his eyes ,ears more then his nose/but uses his nose but he had a lot of sq shot out to him ...loads,lead do ever thing ;D 500$ he is NKC reg out of Indiana Lonesome Critter he been treeing his own sq sense 5mon-old he just turned 12mon-old on dec-21-06 so he is still a pup 216-332-9470 ohio


----------

